# lump found on Bruce's chest



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

So about an hour ago, I was petting bruce & as he layed & turned his chest for me to rub I felt a lump, about the size of a quarter. Tomorrow I'm calling the vet & taking him in. I am just very distraught, although the lump isn't too hard & he is only 5 years old, I'm still very very worried. I'm thinking if I should have a blood test drawn or just go straight to setting up an appointment to get the lump removed. I wonder how much the vet bill is going to be, any ideas? or am I just being too concerned? I just don't wanna lose my boy, he still has many years ahead. =(

please pray for Bruce.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww what a sweetie pie! Tell the vet's office about the lump. Chances are they will do a quick needle aspiration and a lot of times they can tell from that whether it's a cyst or something more.

Lumps are part of the aging process unfortunately but I totally understand your fear.

When my bridge girl Maggie first started getting them, I spent lots of $$$ having them removed needlessly.

A trip to the vet should calm your anxiety. Keep us posted.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Daisy is only 3 years old and she has one on the side of her shoulder its about the size of a walnut.
The vet checked it out and said it was ok but to keep an eye on it he does not like removing the lumps unless he has to.


I have one on my ribs and back and they have been there for years and the doctor said the same to me so there they will stay


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just to ease your mind - goldens are very lumpy dogs in general  I think that it's good you're going to get it checked out and it is most likely *knock wood* nothing at all.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam was 5 or 6 when I found his first fatty lump. It was nothing, thank goodness. Prayers that this lump is just a fatty nothing too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully it is just a lipoma. Poor old Copper has tons of them. They range from the size of a quarter to bigger than my fist and they don't bother them.

He is a rescue so I don't know his age, but I believe he wsa about 5 when the first one showed up.

My regular vet does not do needle aspirations, but his specialist does and they can tell very quickly (in the office) if it is a lipoma or something else.

I hope Bruce's lump is just a lipoma. It is scary at first, but I'm used to the lumps and bumps now. Copper recently had a really ugly , red, inflammed lump on his chest and it seems to be an infection caused by an insect sting. Antibiotics and baths with a chlorhexadine shampoo are finally clearing it up!

So the chances are that Bruce is just getting his "age bumps". 
Good luck at the vet's.

Bruce is gorgeous! I'll keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

could just be a harmless cyst. So do't worry much until they check it...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers that it is a harmless cyst or fatty tumor. Goldens can be lumpy as they get older and hopefully that is all this is with Bruce. Dont squeeze it or mess with it because if it is a fatty cyst it can cause it to split.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Were you able to get Bruce in to the vet today?? Any answers??


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

hey ya'll, I took Bruce to the vet today & as the Dr. was trying to get a sample of what it was, blood filled the syringe. Of course I freaked out, but after she took the sample, the lump was gone. To my surprise, it turns out, just like dogs get hematomas on their ears, he happens to have one on his chest. So she suggested to put a warm compress twice a day so that his body can reabsorb it & it'll eventually go away. No infection, no cancer, nothing of that sort to my relief. Now fast forward to the end of the day... I put the warm compress & felt to see if the lump went away, but it's back again, so I'm debating on whether I should do the warm compress for a few days & call back or just schedule another appointment since she said she may have to do the antibiotics if it comes back. 

He has also gained about 7 lbs since the last visit so she said we need to work on his weight since that may be a factor & chubbier dogs get fat pockets. I always thought he looked bigger because his fur is so fluffy & his winter coat is coming in.. nope.

funny thing... I told my mom about it & it turns out she was giving him a little extra scoop because,"oh he just looked so hungry, I didn't want him to beg".. ironically, I've been guilty of giving him "generous" scoops as well. lol, well now i know..

on a brighter note, thank you all for your support. I feel more at ease with people who understand what it's like to own a Golden, or dog in general. again, thanks for all the support!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations that is was a relatively minor issue and it could be resolved. Isn't it nice to go to the vet and it not be a big deal. These are times that I wish they could actually speak to discuss symptoms.

I am reminded of our first Golden. Our first golden was still intact and I was flying out of town on business. I was playing with him prior to leaving for the airport and he was lying on his back with his legs open. I noticed a huge lump on each side of his shaft. I had no clue what this was and of course panicked. My wife took off work and took him directly to the vet at 7:30 am.

The male vet took her back in and got him on the back and no lumps. My wife is telling the vet that they were lumps right here and I saw them. She said the vet started to get red in the face and stammering trying to explain that the dog was just aroused. Of course, my wife was laughing saying to the dog that daddy is going to be thrilled about this. The vet was nice and did not charge for the diagnosis. Of course, my wife gave me hell about not knowing this and all men should, etc. etc. I told her....we don't make it a point to look and dogs and men are definitely not the same.

Congratulations again !


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad it is just a hematoma.

I hope lovely Bruce gets better quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!! Glad you got good news.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you got good news today. Hope the hematoma goes away quickly. Bruce is a handsome boy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad you got such good news!!!


----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Hes a cutie, glad to know it was nothing serious!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

what a relief! I am so happy for Bruce and you, that it turned out not to be something serious. I hope he will be rid of it soon, for good! :smooch:


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Sam, I know this is an old post, but please could you tell me if the hematoma went away on its own. My boy has one on his back and they drew blood out of it but now it is back again and I am freaking out.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SO relieved for you. 

Katarina,

I'd check with the vet. Gunner had a hematoma from running into something with his shoulder. It went away in a few weeks. Your boy may have reinjured his.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bruce*

So relieved it was just a hematoma!!
Give Bruce a big hug and kiss!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes those lumps and bumps are scary especially the first time you find them. I just took Asia to the vet today for one on her chest that has grown quite a this past few months and it is just a lipoma thank goodness. I always panic and take her in just to be safe. She is on the chubby side so I'm sure that is part of it. Golden's are prone to these from what I have been told. I'm sure we will be dealing with even more as she ages. She's 7 now.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Katarina said:


> Sam, I know this is an old post, but please could you tell me if the hematoma went away on its own. My boy has one on his back and they drew blood out of it but now it is back again and I am freaking out.


Hi Katarina, I saw your apology on the other post and it's okay. Although he isn't here with me anymore, if I could still help by telling you my experience I will. Bruce had his hematoma but I had it tested to make sure it wasn't cancerous. The Vet suggested a warm compress and gave some medication but it never fully went away. I always kept a close eye on it though to make sure it wasn't getting any bigger, which luckily never did. If you're worried, I'd have it tested to make sure it isn't cancerous and if it isn't bothering him, or getting any bigger I wouldn't worry too much. See if they can drain it for you also. Hope that calms you a bit.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Sam,
Thank you very much for the reply. Actually two different vets looked at the blood under microscope and said that only thing they see is the blood. The fist vet drew the blood out, but the lump came back, same like you described it. I keep checking on it every day and it is still there. I will see what the vet says next week. Any kind of lumps or bumps scares me. 
Once again, I appreciate the answer.




I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> Hi Katarina, I saw your apology on the other post and it's okay. Although he isn't here with me anymore, if I could still help by telling you my experience I will. Bruce had his hematoma but I had it tested to make sure it wasn't cancerous. The Vet suggested a warm compress and gave some medication but it never fully went away. I always kept a close eye on it though to make sure it wasn't getting any bigger, which luckily never did. If you're worried, I'd have it tested to make sure it isn't cancerous and if it isn't bothering him, or getting any bigger I wouldn't worry too much. See if they can drain it for you also. Hope that calms you a bit.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Today I called one of the vets and he told me to put on the lump warm compress twice a day for 5 minutes for about a week.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Katarina said:


> Today I called one of the vets and he told me to put on the lump warm compress twice a day for 5 minutes for about a week.


That's exactly what they told me to do. But it never got any bigger than a quarter and it was shaped sort like an oval. Hope it goes down!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bruce*

Just realized this is an old post.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

It sounds like what Cody has......and I can actually grab it between my fingers and it feels sort of like a bigger gelatine capsule.



I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> That's exactly what they told me to do. But it never got any bigger than a quarter and it was shaped sort like an oval. Hope it goes down!


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Cody had the lump removed a week ago. The biopsy report came back yesterday. It was hemangioma - a benign tumor.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SO glad that it was benign! There hasn't been much good news on the forum lately. So glad you'll have Cody around for much more time!


----------

